# Amish built coops



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some local Amish built coops.I had a 10' x 12' with 2 doors and 2 pop doors built for $1535.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good going on your choice. That will fit a decent number of birds. If I'm seeing it correctly its 8X12? That should fit 24 large fowl.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The first one is an 8'x10'.The second is an 8' x 12'.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I got a 10' x 12' coop , then split it into two coops.15 birds on each side.Still have some finishing,painting and to build the run to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's an odd size, usually measurements come in 4's since most architectural wood comes in 4 foot widths. That extra two feet will come in handy though. 

The one thing I would do before you do the runs or as soon as you start them is wire off those soffits. I had ***** use my pen wire to climb up to the soffits to try and get in. If it wasn't for the paw prints on the side of the coop I never would have known something was going on.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Re uploaded


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My 10' x 12' coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You bought that? Wow. And nice color. We have 2 Amish sheds, one used as my coop. I think it's 10x12. I put 2 chicken doors in it. I am in the process of painting it blue.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The soffits on mine are blocked. And there's 2 vents up at the top with a grill in front. My doorway and side of the shed-coop started to rot because of the water splashing back up on the bottom edge when it rained. I'm spackling the rot and covering with aluminum flashing sealed with adhesive and silicone. 

A few years ago I had hubby build one of those adorable little coops with an A-frame roof. For 6 years I've been whacking my head on it and getting madder and madder. I moved those chickens out of there and I'd like to burn it down, but common sense tells me to dismantle some of it with a sawzall and remodel it. It was also built in the wrong area, on the hot hot side with horrible afternoon sun. The chickens that lived there would be in a pen but all sit by the wired in airspace from the coop because that was the cool spot. The air underneath the coop was cooler. If I move the coop, I had planted 7 bushes that will be standing there with no rhyme or reason. They are privets/lagustrum so maybe when they turn into trees it will be better looking. Maybe a little garden.

The other thing is that there are 3 doors on the front made from 2x2's, and kindof flimsy. They would have to be replaced as well. I think it's best to dismantle the whole thing. I recycle everything. So none will go to waste.

NM, I had the same kind of ladder roost. I had to file/sand down the edges for their feet.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I bought it last year,i re uploaded the pics.I had to delete the original pics before because i was reaching the storage limit.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

These don't have open overhangs.No soffits needed.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice. It is similar to one of my coops I built. I don't like those ladder roosts though. Chickens tend to hit those below with droppings if they aren't spaced properly at the correct incline. Since I've kept LF mostly, I like to keep roosts about 18" off the floor. with a thick layer of pine shavings on the floor. Heavy breeds and older birds get foot problems from jumping down off roosts that are too high.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I just recycled the roosts into other stuff.Here's my inside layout.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

...............


----------

